# Foros Novedades Galería de Fotos y Videos  PerúAgro TV

## Bruno Cillóniz

Este es un video que promociona el programa de TV, especializado en en temas agropecurios, *PerúAgro TV.* 
Me parece una excelente iniciativa, pero no tengo idea dónde se emite este programa. Si alguien sabe dónde, sería bueno que nos ayude para empezar a promocionarlo más, ya que nuestra agricultura necesita de fuentes de información como ésta para seguir creciendo.    Saludos

----------


## villanueva

por favor necesito urgente la exportacion del esparrago en videosss

----------


## gpacheco

Te dejo un par de videos que encontré sobre cultivo y procesamiento de espárragos en YouTube.  
Nostros tenemos buenas imágenes de espárragos, tanto en campo como en planta procesadora, pero no hemos editado nigún video aún.  
En todo caso sería bueno que nos digas qué es lo que estás buscando exactamente para ver si te podemos ayudar.  Saludos   *silverio*    *512R1H4*

----------

